# 1976 Streamlight rechargeable ad



## SG688 (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Kel-Lite 911 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, I have some pics of a Streamlite SL20 "Cutaway" salesman sample . Also my cutaway came from the Collection of Norman C. Nelson who designed this flashlight and has the patent for this and several other rechargeable police flashlights. If you are interested in seeing the pics I need your email as I have had nothing but greif attaching pics to this CPF site...Russell kel-lite911.com


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 7, 2008)

I have an original Streamlight 20 owners manual around here if I can find it. It's all hand-typed, with physically cut and pasted line graphics.


----------



## russthetoolman (Aug 7, 2008)

I have three of them and they are beautiful beams. they are used and beatup and look great that way, they are from a cop.....


----------



## TxShooter (Aug 8, 2008)

I bought an SL-20 a few months ago that was still in the cardboard box though showed signs of use. IIRC, the instructions shown in the ad were the same cut-and-paste style Abtomat mentioned. I'll dig through and see if I kept a photo.


----------



## SG688 (Aug 8, 2008)

"...The year 1978 gave birth to the Streamlight rechargeable flashlight. ..." 
Peters, John G. Jr., _Defensive Tactics with Flashlights_, Reliapon Police Products, Albuquerque, New Mexico. 1982


Peters might - maybe - be wrong in his timeline. The ad is from 1976 and refers to an article in October, 1975.

It's possible the light was advertised before it was actually available. If so, that would not be the first time that has happened.


----------



## SG688 (Feb 7, 2009)

1986







Our best is now better than ever.
We’ve taken our proven Streamlight rechargeables a step further. The result? The all-new Excalibre Series. Designed and precision engineered to higher, more exacting standards than ever before. With more light, more power than any flashlight you’ve ever held in your hand.
SL-20X is a super-powered new version of our famous SL-20 model in handsome, aircraft-grade aluminum. Now with up to 30,000 candlepower, it’s 10 times brighter than ordinary lights. Its new three position (On-Off-Blink) push-button switch is ultra-reliable. The Excalibre Series Rechargeables have also been 0-ring sealed against adverse environments.
SL—35X is longer than the SL-20X and has all the same improved features. But it’s even stronger. Easily the brightest flashlight in the world, it boasts a blinding 40,000-candlepower beam.
All Excalibre Series lights use a common recharging “sheath.” Their nickel-cadmium batteries recharge 1,000 times.
They will cast a powerful beam of white light from a pre-focused quartz-halogen bulb within a spun aluminum reflector.
And a new fail-safe twin LED charge indicator not only lets you know they’re charging, but is visible from almost any angle.
Put the powers of darkness out of commission. See
your Streamlight dealer today.

SL-15X available Spring 1986.

Tame that beam! Optional Variable Intensity Module (VIM). Solid state dimmer varies beam from blinding light to soft reading level. Extends run time.









• Streamlight, Inc. is outshining itself with the introduction of the Excalibre Series Halogen Streamlight, a new breed of the popular Streamlight standard battery model flashlight.
Up to 400 percent brighter than conventional flashlights, the new Excalibre Series of machined aircraft aluminum Streamlights now features a high- intensity halogen-cycle bulb for a blinding beam and a longer lamp life.
These indestructible all-purpose Stream- lights also feature an adjustable beam that changes from spotlight to floodlight. A handy back-up lamp is stored in the tail cap.
“These heavy duty models are the brightest of their kind,” says Ray Sharrah, Streamlight’s vice president of marketing and advertising. “The Excalibre Series designation means more of the design features that place our products in demand on the road, on the job, and in the home.”
Streamlight, Inc. is a leading innovator and manufacturer of hi-tech, hand held lighting products for professional, recreational and home use.
For more information on the Excalibre Series or the comapny’s full line of portable lighting products, write:
Streamlight. Inc.
1030 W. Germantown Pike, Norristown, PA 19403
or call Ray Sharrah at (215) 631-0600


----------



## SG688 (Feb 7, 2009)

Now get the same precision- engineered quality of our famous professional line of lights in a handy miniature version.
Boasting a new streamlined design and attractive new graphics, Streamlight Jr packs a lot of light into a small package that you can take almost anywhere. Two “AA” alkaline batteries (Duracell recom mended) power a high brightness lamp that’s more rugged than any other miniature light. Its adjustable spot to flood beam is up to 2,000% brighter than ordinary penlights
And now you can drop in our rechargeable nicad power cells and plug your Streamlight Jr. into our handy new AC or DC Junior Charger” for ultra-reliable light whenever you need it.
Made of machined aluminum, Streamlight Jr. is warranted for life. It’s shock resistant and waterproof lo military standards, with an unbreakable Lexan lens. The rugged rotary switch is knurled br an easy grip in any weather:
Durable anodized finish in black and an attractive array of colors. Personalization available also.
Don’t be left in the dark. Insist on Streamlight Jr.


----------



## american lockpicker (Feb 8, 2009)

SG688 said:


>


 

Thats a pretty good ad its actually convinced me I need one of those. Do they still make them?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 8, 2009)

The current version is the Streamlight SL-20X. I had heard they were going to discontinue it in favor of the SL-20XP, but I don't think that came to pass.

I'd prefer a Magcharger if I were going to buy a light of that type, although the SL-20X is a fine flashlight.


----------



## Grog (Feb 8, 2009)

ABTOMAT said:


> The current version is the Streamlight SL-20X. I had heard they were going to discontinue it in favor of the SL-20XP, but I don't think that came to pass.





I've heard lots of things over the years, such as a cop shop who told cops to buy the current SL-20X because the new ones were going to be "all LED and not as bright" :shakehead


That being said, I bought my SL-20XP in 1995 so they have both been sold together for many years.


----------



## SG688 (Feb 9, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> Thats a pretty good ad its actually convinced me I need one of those. Do they still make them?


 
For an ad proclaiming the virtues of the Mag-Charger.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2583957#post2583957

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199684


----------



## kz1000s1 (Feb 19, 2009)

The Streamlight Jr ad is interesting because a friend said he had a rechargeable minimag he was going to give me. That's something I never heard of. As it turns out it is a minimag with a plug in the tailcap, then I look at the charger that says Streamlight on it and realize someone put the jr. cap on a minimag. I hope they didn't try to charge the alkalines in it. I didn't know before about this version of the jr.


----------

